
Marc Andreessen: Predictions for 2012 - jamesjyu
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57345138-93/marc-andreessen-predictions-for-2012-and-beyond/
======
msluyter
Does anybody actually use Foursquare? My prediction, probably for some time
after 2012 but sooner than we might expect, is that in reaction to the
prevalence of social networking and sharing apps, the hot trend will be
privacy apps that _hide_ your location/social network/income/address/etc...

~~~
gyardley
The first time I tried to use Foursquare, a couple years back, it did nothing
for me, because I don't (usually) want to serendipitously meet up with people
- if I'm with you, it's because we've planned it in advance. After a few
months, I deleted my account.

A couple of months ago, I started using Foursquare again, because I wanted to
understand their coupons / offers integration. So far I've been pleasantly
surprised.

I still don't want to have unplanned meetups with friends who randomly happen
to be near me, but I'm enjoying the savings and freebies I've been getting
from places I happen to go to, which happens a lot more than I expected -
often enough that I pull out my phone and check when I go somewhere.

So, yeah, I do use Foursquare, and I don't see that changing as long as it
keeps saving me money.

~~~
keeptrying
Exactly! Startup founders who don't like foursquare is a great example of "you
are not your most important user". I'm pretty sure crowley never intended it
to be used this way but was smart enough to realize the business need when it
fell into his lap.

------
andrewhillman
Marc is a smart dude but those predictions are fairly obvious going forward.
We are going to see an absolute explosion in smart phones but the high
reoccurring fees is the main reason why consumers stay away from buying smart
phones. Lets hope the monthly fees start to come down ( will likely keep
climbing though, gotta love VZ, ATT etc.)

~~~
scottkduncan
This might describe the U.S., but prices for smartphones in the developing
world have a different starting point. They are forced to be cost competitive
(both for the handset and voice/data) from the outset in order to get any
initial traction. The Huawei Ideos (Android) has been quite successful in
Kenya where it sells for about $80 with an initial allotment of minutes and
data, which users than can then reload as necessary.

Huawei has sacrificed on tech specs to be cost competitive. I wouldn't be
surprised if future entry-level smartphones in the developing world hold the
technology relatively constant and focus instead on getting the viable price
point even lower, which is the reverse of what we see in the U.S. where the
price stays relatively constant but the handset technology constantly
improves.

~~~
18pfsmt
I'm not sure if you noticed or your parent was edited, but it specifically
says "high reoccurring fees." I share this sentiment, and, therefore, only
have an iPod Touch/ cheap phone. I pay $33/mo (incl. tax) for 1k min+1k
sms+200MB data). I'm mostly near a secure wifi connection and the limitations
of this set-up are worth the savings.

To be clear, upfront costs have never been an issue for me, and I kind of
wonder why the Android ecosystem has mostly failed to recognize this
opportunity. Actually, I realize most people don't know how or want to bother
with setting up proper SIP on a LAN (local SIP agent on router, etc.).

~~~
18pfsmt
At the least one down-vote, so I expect some comment noting the flaw in my
logic, or is this simply a "disagreement down -vote"?

------
r00fus
So a (rather successful) VC pimps his investment. Interesting, but not really
"predictions" so much as promotions.

~~~
6ren
Turn it around: why did he choose _them_ to invest in? Because he predicted
their growth.

You could say he put his money where his mouth is.

------
lobster45
Those are all safe predictions. Nothing revolutionary about it.

------
safeerm
My startup, mezz, is focused on the local businesses he was talking about.
It's a mobile app and platform that allows people to discover and share what's
happening nearby. <http://www.mezz.com>

~~~
18pfsmt
As such a late entry, I'm curious how you plan to differentiate yourselves
from the likes of Foursquare and the others? I hope you do not take offense,
but this isn't exactly a new idea.

~~~
safeerm
None taken. We're not focused on places or checkins. We're focused on
hyperlocal things going on right now. Anyone can post something on mezz and it
will broadcast to everyone locally.

It's more about the informal activities and events going on and letting anyone
post. I don't think checkins are the solution for local.

~~~
18pfsmt
I'm not in the target market, but the differentiator here is mindshare and/or
data analysis. One must have superior data or a superior ability to analyze
data acquired. "Hypelocal" is also currently the target of groupon, google,
foursquare, yelp, square and many others (all with mobile apps). Good luck.

~~~
metaprinter
don't forget Everyblock they've got great data as well as ties to media now

------
marshallp
He hasn't talked about any cool stuff like siri/majel, augmented reality,
kinect, robots etc. Social networks and online stores, pretty dismal in the
grand scheme of things.

